# will 12.5mg of zoloft do anything?



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

i was on 25mg of zoloft for about a week and side effects were horrible..psyd told me to go to 12.5mg ...will this even do anything? or is it a waste of time...has anyone had weird reactions to 25mg of zoloft? i was having migranes, jaw grinding, insomnia, and a feeling like being burned out on the tail end of an acid trip


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

ntdc said:


> i was on 25mg of zoloft for about a week and side effects were horrible..psyd told me to go to 12.5mg ...will this even do anything? or is it a waste of time...has anyone had weird reactions to 25mg of zoloft? i was having migranes, jaw grinding, insomnia, and a feeling like being burned out on the tail end of an acid trip


On that low of a dose probably not. I assume he wants to slowly move you up in baby doses to minimize the side effects. So being optimistic, I think you will move up slowly.

If you are impatient like me, I would call and still complain about the side effects on the baby doses of 12.5mg. This way he will move you to a new med. Up to you ultimately.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks i am still having the most irritating of the side effects on 12.5 however they are less pronounced.


----------



## sadeyes (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been taking Zoloft for a while...well, I take the generic....and it seems not all generics are made from the same place...anyway....One generic I was using looked a bit larger than the usual zoloft pill, and made my stomach upset....maybe it wasn't zoloft...anyway...i switched to another generic...and no side effects.......
check out where some of those generics are coming from....pretty scarey..


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

sadeyes said:


> I've been taking Zoloft for a while...well, I take the generic....and it seems not all generics are made from the same place...anyway....One generic I was using looked a bit larger than the usual zoloft pill, and made my stomach upset....maybe it wasn't zoloft...anyway...i switched to another generic...and no side effects.......
> check out where some of those generics are coming from....pretty scarey..


i agree i asked my doctor before starting zoloft he advised me the generic ver sold by walgreens is produced by greenstone which is a subsidiary of Pfizer who makes the branded version. I confirmed this with the pharmacist.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I couldn't get Zoloft to do anything other than kill libido even at 300 mg a day.


----------

